# Guided half-day river trips near Moab?



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

*moab 1/2 day*

There are a number of outfitters in Moab that offer 1/2-day trips on the Colorado. I can't say what the age cutoff is for participants, 6 seems pretty young. Google Moab rafting and you'll find at least a half dozen companies you could look into for a mellow half day float. Cheers! 

PS Hiking in Moab late July can be unbearably hot unless its super early in the morning, and even then, can still be hot!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The Moab 'Daily' stretch is suitable and mellow for younguns if flows have dropped back down to summer levels. That's the only short stretch around Moab I know of. There is a daily stretch just upstream of Green River (about an hour away) that should be ok as well. Could be something in Grand Jct too, also about an hour away. There is also the jet boat tour on the Colorado out of Moab, and perhaps someone can comment on whether they still do that light tour on the canyon walls just upstream of the Moab bridge.

Fido likely not welcome on the commercial trips though. 

Cool hiking exists in the La Sal Mtns, but not a lot (there are a few) of nice streams down in the hot to very hot desert areas. Lots of opportunities in Arches, but not sure how well received the dog will be in the Nat'l. Parks. 

Moab area in the dog days of summer isn't really the best time to go there, I'd head for the high country.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

You don't need to go on a guided trip on the Moab Daily just rent a boat or a ducky and get a shuttle from an outfitter (call Canyon Voyages)

That way you can bring the dog. Lookup Mill Creek for a good swimming hole afterword.


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

csschmidt said it right. Call Canyon voyages and rent a boat for the day, can bring your dog and anything else you want. (remember, you ARE in Utah, not colorado!) they can give you beta on rapids, or, you could put in at Big Sandy beach, and skip anything remotely whitewater looking, and take out at the bridge in town.. You'll still have few waves, but you would need a lot of effort to get in trouble.


----------



## edd23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Can also do Moab Rafting & Canoe. For one price ($75, I think), get a canoe and gear that will hold all of you, shuttle to Moab Bridge and pick up at Gold Bar. About a four hour float on your own, bring lunch and water. By the road all the way (safety) but you'd never know it. Really good deal, especially since you don't have to mess with arranging a shuttle. Does depend on flow, but should be fine in a couple of weeks.


----------

